# Beer Batter



## Mztell (Jun 27, 2005)

Hello everyone, I am new to the board. I thought I would share some of my favorite recipes with you.

I use this beer batter on everything from fish, Onion Rings & shrimp (its wonderful on shrimp)

Hope you enjoy it  

2/3 cup flour
1/3 cup corn starch
1/2 cup beer
1/2 cup water
1 Tbsp onion powder
1 Tbsp garlic salt
1 Tbsp McCormick Origional Chicken Seasoning
1 Tbsp oil
1 tsp pepper
1 Tbsp baking powder

** The spices you can add more or less according to taste.

This makes enough batter to coat 2 lbs of large shrimp

Put all ingredients in a large bowl & mix well. Dip your fish/onions/shrimp in the batter, let sit a minute then cook in hot oil till golden brown on each side

You can also leave out the beer if you choose & just use water in place


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Is the flour all-purpose?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

use peanut oil...gets hotter and won't absorb...and you can reuse it...


----------



## Mztell (Jun 27, 2005)

Digger said:


> Is the flour all-purpose?



Sorry, yes I use all purpose flour

"use peanut oil...gets hotter and won't absorb...and you can reuse it..."

Also as far as peanut oil goes, I wouldnt use it if you are making shrimp. Shrimp cooks very fast to begin with & you dont want the oil extremely hot, you want them to cook a few minutes so the batter turns a golden brown


----------

